# Sweet and Spicy Mixed Nuts



## bjustice22 (Nov 22, 2013)

I attempted to make some sweet and spicy nuts the other day using a recipe I found on the internet. It called for melted butter and brown sugar, melt all that down and add the spices...

They were good but too darn sweet. After spending some time on SMF I found a recipe that I made my own changes too.

Here they are all mixed together, waiting to be spread onto my MES40 rack covered in foil and non-stick spray.













MixedNuts.JPG



__ bjustice22
__ Nov 22, 2013






The recipe: (I like spicy stuff, the hotter the better!)

20oz. Costco unsalted mixed nuts

2 egg whites

1/4 cup white sugar

1/4 cup kosher salt

2.5oz Habanero hot sauce

3 TBS Melted butter

1 tsp paprika

1 tsp chipotle powder

1 tsp mustard powder

1 tsp chili powder

I mixed all the ingredients into a mixing bowl and whisked until blended well. Dumped in the nuts and stirred to coat evenly. Put nuts on foil covered rack with non-stick spray.


----------



## themule69 (Nov 22, 2013)

Looks good. I bet it has a bite.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## ibbones (Nov 24, 2013)

OK, I just wrote down that recipe and am gonna try it this week.  How long did you smoke them and at what temp?  Man, that sounds really good.


----------



## bjustice22 (Nov 25, 2013)

I started them off at 200* for about an hour then went another 3 hours at 225*. I did stir them up a bit around the 2.5 hour mark. 

The more spread out they are the better they'll be. Mine were too bunched up and the excess "batter" made them clump slightly. 

My next attempt I'll add some cumin and smoke for 3 hours total. 

Good luck with your nuts. Let me know how thy turn out!


----------

